# 20 Gauge Turkey Loads?



## frankwright

Santa(Me) brought me a nice new Remington 870 20 gauge and I want to hunt turkeys with it this year.
I have always used Winchester or Remingtons in my 12ga but I am not sure about this 20ga.

I have a hard time spending $2-4 bucks per shell but if I had to...

What are you using in your 20 to get the turkeys?

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

I'm just using Winchester Supremes 4 or 5 shot and I'm 2 for 3 and the one I lost was over 50 yards away


----------



## blindhog

I am gonna try fed hw #7'S.


----------



## icdedturkes

In my testing if you want a gun that will a turkey at 40 with a 20 gauge Lead is Dead.. I have tested the Rem, Win and Fed (pre FC wad) lead shells and none gave me a pattern that I would feel comfortable with at 40 let alone a margin for error. If you want a 30 yard gun lead will work, but will only produce adequate patterns to 35. 

If you want a gun that is good to 40 with a buffer you are going to have to move to HTL loads. H13 6s have suffered in recent years but their waterfowl load produces a quality 40 yard pattern.  The new Heavyweight Fed 7s are producing good patterns. Their are always Nitros as well. 

In my identical gun I have had best luck with the Pure Gold 555 and the Tru Glo SSX 550.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Are Nitros really worth the money? I just find a hard time swallowing $6 a shell!


----------



## Kwaksmoka

All this talk has me thinking about getting a 20ga for turkeys, if you had to pick a gun what would you get?


----------



## Nitro

nhancedsvt said:


> Are Nitros really worth the money? I just find a hard time swallowing $6 a shell!





Yes, they are worth the money..


----------



## icdedturkes

Nitros essentially leave for no comparison of ammo, they are that good.. Buy yourself a Pure Gold 555 or 570 or Tru Glo SSX for the Remington and a box of Nitros, sight in and go hunting. 

The downside of Nitro is:
A. Obviously the cost, but they save money in the initial testing

B. Their lack of answering the phone and lead time to receiving your order is a PIA

With this being said, I will be switching from Nitro this year mainly due to B, if I can get 140 evenly dispersed pellets in a ten inch circle at 40 yds with a good margin for error outside of that with either Fed HW 7s or H 13 7s at 40 yards.


----------



## trkyhntr70

Nitro said:


> Yes, they are worth the money..



x2 on the nitros!! Some are getting good patterns from the Federal Hvwt's but it didnt happen in our 20's.
We will be sticking with Nitros!!


----------



## hawglips

What makes Nitros so good is their patterns, which are a result of their pellet counts.  Nobody else puts near as many pellets in a 20 gauge turkey shell.  

If you're going to get a 20 gauge, and if you can't get 150 or so of the Fed HWT #7s in a 10" at 40, then you're probably better off going with Nitros.  The Fed HWT #7 pellets carry a much bigger wallop than the Nitro #7 hevishot pellets, but you've got to have a good pattern density or the advantage is negated.

Short of loading your own, those are the best options out there.  I hear EM is coming up with some 20 gauge hevi-13 #7 shells, but I think they will only be 1-1/4 oz.


----------



## returntoarchery

Fed HW #7 number one for me in pattering. Hevi-13 #6 is my backup. 

With my pattering tests any shot larger than that, at least in my 20ga guns, don't produce the shot patterns dense enough with sufficient number of hits in the kill/disable zone beyond 25-30 yards for me to feel comfortable using them.

BTW: if the Fed HW #7 hadn't been able I would have gone to Nitros this year.


----------



## hawglips

returntoarchery said:


> Fed HW #7 number one for me in pattering. Hevi-13 #6 is my backup.



This is the first I've heard of Fed HWs out-patterning Nitros.  There just aren't near the number of pellets in the shell.  I'd be very excited to see your Fed HW #7 pattern if you have any pictures of them.


----------



## returntoarchery

hawglips said:


> This is the first I've heard of Fed HWs out-patterning Nitros.  There just aren't near the number of pellets in the shell.  I'd be very excited to see your Fed HW #7 pattern if you have any pictures of them.



To be clear, I haven't tested the Nitros. From what I've seen of other folks tests, the Nitros pattern better. The reason I selected the Fed HW #7 over Nitros was economic rather than pattern performance.  I'll eventually try the Nitros but quite frankly my barrel needs some  TLC from the Gun Docc before I could get the added benefits of the Nitros to justify the extra expense.

My numbers aren't up to what others are getting from Fed HW #7 but a good bit better than the Hevi-13 and other lead loads.

Check www.oldgobbler.com. there's a bunch of patterning photos there from other folks. I'm gaboy there and you'll see my patterns there. I don't recall if I posted them here.


----------



## returntoarchery

found my post. My measured 40 yards counts for a 10" circle were 97, 99, 125 for Fed HW #7 and Hevi-13 #6 was 66. I've seen others get 140+ from the Feds HW #7.

http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,21219.0.html

You'll need to register and login to see the pics.


----------



## returntoarchery

Once again my barrel needs some work and there are folks getting better patterns from their 20ga guns. YMMV. The wind was gusting from 2 o'clock and temp was 85-90 degs. Also the only digital camera I have is crappy cell phone camera so the images are pretty bad. There are holes in the orange sticker but the camera saturated them out.


----------



## returntoarchery

Kwaksmoka said:


> All this talk has me thinking about getting a 20ga for turkeys, if you had to pick a gun what would you get?



A lot of folks are using the Rem 870 youth with good results.  There are lot of good options out there. MKW is the 20ga guru here maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## returntoarchery

I'm bored today hence the number of posts. 

Here's the measured 30 yard numbers for Kent, Win, & Rem lead shot shells. Same Ithaca M37 setup as previous post. 3 shots per target with average. I know the avg isn't always a good representative of good pattern performance due to possible inconsistency from shell to shell but I was in a hurry that day and was doing those for fun. The results were in line with single shot numbers from a Win 1300 I patterned last year.

Kent Ultimate Turkey Diamond Shot 3” 1-1/4” #6:

Total 260
Avg 86.7

Remington Premium Turkey Magnum Copper Plated buffered 3” 1-1/4” #6:

Total 246
Avg 82

Winchester Supreme HV Turkey Mag 3” 1-5/16” #5:

Total 179
Avg 59.7

Winchester Super X Magnum 3” 1-1/4” #4:


Total 177
Avg 59


----------



## frankwright

I just picked up a Remington Youth, I liked the light weight and short barrel. I am not that big so the 1" shorter youth stock fits me pretty good.

I hunted for a used one and finally gave up and bought new for $320  out the door with a $30 rebate from Remington.

I read on Old Gobbler about problems with the hevi 13, what waterfowl load is better to try, the Goose Load?


----------



## returntoarchery

frankwright said:


> I read on Old Gobbler about problems with the hevi 13....



Same here. The issue as I recall was different wads were used from batch to batch due to availability issues. I think the EM Hevi folk acknowledged the problem and were working on a better more consistent source of wads.


----------



## dawg2

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> I'm just using Winchester Supremes 4 or 5 shot and I'm 2 for 3 and the one I lost was over 50 yards away



Same here.  Great shells, I use them in a 20 and a 12.


----------



## MKW

*...*

I don't know about the "guru" stuff, but it is certainly true that I have shot a ton of 20ga turkey loads thru a ton of different guns and chokes. Until a couple of years ago, I'd shoot around 80 20ga turkey loads at paper every year. Then...I found Nitros! Before Nitros, my best patterning gun was a 26" Rem 1187 20ga. It would stay right around 150 hits at 40yrds with pre-07 Hevi 13 #6s and a PureGold .555. With Nitro #7 Hevis, it is pretty easy to get 200+ at 40yrds. At present, I have 5 different 20ga turkey guns that will stay at or above 200 at 40yrds. If I had bought Nitros earlier, it would have saved me loads of money in shells and chokes! 
I am very interested in the Federal Heavyweight #7s and have 5 boxes to test when the weather gets right. I'm looking for a consistant 140 hits at 40yrds. If I can get that, I'll drop the Nitros. 
If it were me, and I had your gun, the first thing I'd try would be the Federals with a Rem factory superfull choke. There are other chokes that seem to be working and still others that are supposed to be coming out for that shell, but the Rem Superfull seems to be the most consistant producer right now.(from what I've read) If that didn't work to your satisfaction, I wouldn't mess around any more. At that point, I'd go for the Nitro H276 #7s. I lost all confidence in EM when they messed up the '06 and prior Hevi 13s. And, I don't really like the 1090fps.
Good luck!

Mike


----------



## returntoarchery

MKW said:


> ...t I have shot a ton of 20ga turkey loads thru a ton of different guns and chokes. Until a couple of years ago, I'd shoot around 80 20ga turkey loads at paper every year. .



As I said you're the 20ga guru .. er rah... Da Man.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

Kwaksmoka said:


> All this talk has me thinking about getting a 20ga for turkeys, if you had to pick a gun what would you get?



*LINK*:  20GA Winchester SX3 Shotgun (Click Here)

Super-soft shooter, .630" backbore, Invector + choke system, 6 1/2 pounds (unloaded), Decelerator recoil pad, adjustable LOP, and best-of-all: it is a real _gas action_ semi-automatic (not a semi-auto blowback shotgun).  

Should be available sometime first 1/2 of 2010.


----------



## striper commander

I shoot the heavyweight 7's in my 12ga and get over 200 easy. They are moving at 1300 FPS also. I just looked at federals website last night checking to see if the shells were still being made. I need to order some more. I noticed on there site that the 20ga loads are moving at 1100 FPS. If I was shooting a 20 I think I would go with the federals and a 555 pure gold. I can't wait to see the results you get with the feds Mike.


----------



## hawglips

> ...I don't really like the 1090fps.





> ...the 20ga loads are moving at 1100 FPS



Keep in mind that in the case of Hevi-13 6s, and Fed HWT 7s, the density is going to more than trump the slower speeds.

I don't know exactly what the trade-off is between pellet speed and density, but I do know that the hevi-13 6s at 1090 penetrate way better than Nitros 7s, and the Fed HWT 7s do as well.   As far as punching through flesh and breaking bones is concerned, speed is just one variable, and just a means to an end.


----------



## returntoarchery

this might be helpful.

http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,15475.0.html

I recall where somebody tested various HTL / HW shot on supermarket whole chickens or turkeys. I don't recall which but the results as I recall with the HTL #7 was impressive. I'm still looking for that post.


----------



## MKW

*...*



hawglips said:


> Keep in mind that in the case of Hevi-13 6s, and Fed HWT 7s, the density is going to more than trump the slower speeds.
> 
> I don't know exactly what the trade-off is between pellet speed and density, but I do know that the hevi-13 6s at 1090 penetrate way better than Nitros 7s, and the Fed HWT 7s do as well.   As far as punching through flesh and breaking bones is concerned, speed is just one variable, and just a means to an end.



Yes, I fully realize how these things work. 1100fps with 1.5oz of #7 15g/cc shot(Federal) is much better than 1090fps with 1.25oz of #7 13g/cc shot(EM). It's not just the speed, it's the whole picture. My problem with EM is that they have a history of screwing up a good thing. Just as soon as they get a good patterning #7 load, I'm afraid they'll change it up for some reason.

Mike


----------



## trkyhntr70

returntoarchery said:


> this might be helpful.
> 
> http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,15475.0.html
> 
> I recall where somebody tested various HTL / HW shot on supermarket whole chickens or turkeys. I don't recall which but the results as I recall with the HTL #7 was impressive. I'm still looking for that post.



It was on NWTF, with a store bought turkey.


----------



## trkyhntr70

*Penetration test..*

This is a real penetration test, On the real subject. 
Equal to Nitro 7's.
If it will penetrate thru the breast @ 40 yds, Im sure it will do a job on his head and neck !
You guys buy them Federals and new hevi 13s and I should get my Nitros back that much faster.

http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,16563.msg221988.html#msg221988


----------



## dtala

20 guage?  

turkeys?

ammo?????

oh yeah, one word, well, two. Ok, three.

Nitro Ammo Company

My wife shoots a Beretta 3" 20 guage and 3" 4-5-7 Nitro shells. Stone cold killer at 40 yards...every time.













35 yard pattern...207 pellets in a 10 inch circle.





ya'll got that, right...207 pellets in a 10 inch circle.


  troy

ps, ya'll that have shot em..ya ever notice how FEW pellets ya find IN the bird???? Like they went thru an thru???


----------



## dtala

40 yard kill on a bird she called and killed by herself....





  troy


----------



## returntoarchery

Nice Troy.


----------



## trkyhntr70

Very nice Troy.


----------



## Porter

Well I've shot a lot of the Fed HW #7's along with Nitros and handloaded T98's.  

Last summer I was consistently getting around 180 hits out of my Rem 870 JR and the Rem SF choke in the 10" at 40 yards.  For a $10 choke, that thing rocks.  My 870 JR has the 18.5" barrel too.

I'm done with Nitros.  The handloaded TSS shells eat them for breakfast and I was just loading up 2 3/4" shells.  I cannot wait to see how much more devastating the 3" shells are.

I have some more testing to do with 4 chokes to see if I can beat the Rem SF with the Fed HW.  So far that choke has been a winner for Remchoke guns, so I'm not going to hold my breathe!


----------



## hawglips

MKW said:


> Yes, I fully realize how these things work. 1100fps with 1.5oz of #7 15g/cc shot(Federal) is much better than 1090fps with 1.25oz of #7 13g/cc shot(EM). It's not just the speed, it's the whole picture. My problem with EM is that they have a history of screwing up a good thing. Just as soon as they get a good patterning #7 load, I'm afraid they'll change it up for some reason.
> Mike



I hear you.  Good points.


----------



## frankwright

How about the Fed HW #6. I found some and wondering how they will do with the Remington RSF choke?


----------



## striper commander

frankwright said:


> How about the Fed HW #6. I found some and wondering how they will do with the Remington RSF choke?



They pattern good but they are so heavy you can't get many pellets in the shell because of the size and weight of them. So at 40 yards you want have much of a pattern.


----------



## Hobie

Got a Remington 870 20 guauge 20" barrel with rifle sites.Use Pure Gold 55 and Nitros straight 7's get 200+ in a 10"circle all day at 40 yards
Thats the MKW Cult setup so went with it and it works awesome


----------



## returntoarchery

After conferring with my live-in CFO, looks like my hobby budget is set for some barrel TLC from the Gun Docc for my M37 20ga. It'll be interesting so see what the Fed HW #7 will do then. 

It's just me but I wouldn't trade my M37 for any other turkey gun given it's slick action, light weight, ease of point, and classic sleek looks.  But with that said the Rem 870 youth is a real bargain with the pattern numbers it'll shoot with the standard Rem super full turkey choke with the Fed HW #7.


----------



## frankwright

I went to Title Pawn and got a loan and bought 20 rounds of the Federal HW #7s.

As soon as they get here and it gets above freezing, I will give them a try.


----------



## returntoarchery

frankwright said:


> As soon as ... it gets above freezing, I will give them a try.



wimp.


----------



## Huntinfool

Here's my 20ga turkey killer and my "patterning results" with Nitros.....


----------



## returntoarchery

nice.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Huntinfool,
I'm having gundocc do the same thing to my gun like yours. If you don't mind sharing what choke and ammo combo are you using? I may go with your same setup since I will be using the exact same gun.


----------



## Huntinfool

Honestly, I don't know the choke off hand.  I had him thread the barrel and just asked him to fit a good choke in it.  I can't recall right now what it is, but it's not like a rem choke style.  I'll check and let you know.

I think the shells are 3", 1 1/8 loaded with 6X7.

It is a fun gun to carry in the woods.  You don't even feel it on your shoulder and it'll get 'em out to 40 with no problem (though that particular one was killed at like 25 I think).


----------



## trkyhntr70

If Curtis put the choke in it, Its threaded for truchoke threads and is likely a Colonial Arms turkey choke. He just recently did one for me.


----------



## nhancedsvt

trkyhntr70 said:


> If Curtis put the choke in it, Its threaded for truchoke threads and is likely a Colonial Arms turkey choke. He just recently did one for me.



Is that an ok choke or should I request a different one?


----------



## returntoarchery

could be a Trulock in which from I what gather there's no need to look further.


----------



## Huntinfool

No, I think Colonial Arms is right.  That's what he put in mine and it does the job just fine.


----------



## trkyhntr70

If you fellas are lookin for a great 20Ga. choke in truchoke threads Call Pure Gold, 803-328-6829, 
I contacted them a while back and they made a batch of them in 20Ga. in .555 Constriction. Perfect for the nitro 7,s and other loads too. Great people and excellent product.


----------



## trkyhntr70

Huntinfool said:


> Here's my 20ga turkey killer and my "patterning results" with Nitros.....



I seen that rig at Curtis's place (Gun Docc). Thats a sweet lil gun. So light you wouldnt know it was there.


----------



## Huntinfool

Kicks a lot bigger than it looks though!

It's a fun gun and it's more special because my dad gave it to me when I was like 8.  It just sat in a closet for years and years....and then finally I got the bright idea to make it into a turkey killer.

Curtis did a better than 1st class job on it.  I can't imagine it turning out better than it did.


----------

